# [DEAD] script de mise à jour automatique

## loopx

Avant de créer un script, je préfère demander pour voir si personne n'en connait.

J'ai un serveur et je voudrais qu'il se synchronise via le ftp.belnet.be (ou autre). Ce n'est pas une mise à jour du portage, mais une mise à jour des sources (140 go) qui se trouve sur le serveur ftp.belnet.be.

Donc, ce script à pour unique but de se connecter à ftp.belnet.be, télécharger les sources que mon serveur ne possède pas encore, et supprimer les sources qui ne sont plus présente sur le serveur distant. Ainsi, les pc présent dans mon réseau local n'auront plus besoin de télécharger les sources sur le net  :Wink: .

Donc, si vous connaissez un script....

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour,

Est ce vraiment la peine de scripter ?

Peût être qu'un simple wget avec les options -r (récursif) et -N (pour ne pas remplacer les fichiers locaux plus récents) suffirait.

Sinon, il y a quelques mirroirs (dont belnet : http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml) qui propose rsync comme protocole, c'est probablement le meilleur choix pour ce que tu veux faire. N'oublie pas l'option --delete si tu veux que ça n'enfle pas trop.

Voilà.Last edited by _droop_ on Tue Feb 14, 2006 2:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yoyo

Pour ça, je te conseille d'aller voir les Règles au sujet des miroirs rsync de Gentoo Linux et le manuel de Mise en place d'un miroir des sources pour Gentoo.

----------

## loopx

Ben non, ca ne suffirais pas... A moins que cette commande permette de supprimer les sources qui ne sont plus présente....

----------

## _droop_

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Ben non, ca ne suffirais pas... A moins que cette commande permette de supprimer les sources qui ne sont plus présente....

 

rsync fait çà... (avec l'option --delete). Pas d'hésitation, utilises le mirroir rsync de belnet pour les sources...

----------

## loopx

je vois pas bien comment ca fonctionne, c'est le client (mon serveur quoi) qui dois faire un rsync UNIQUEMENT sur les distfiles ????????

et j'active ca comment ? emerge sync ??????

Il faut uniquement les distfiles, il ne dois pas se mettre à jour...

En fait, c'est un autre pc qui fait la mise à jour de l'arbre (partage pour les pc sur le réseau local) et le serveur dont je parle fait lui, un ftp pour télécharger les sources (distfiles).

EDIT: ce n'est pas un serveur public mais un serveur privé

pour l'instant, x.x.x.252 => rsync gentoo-portage

x.x.x.254 => dois avoir un ftp avec toutes les sources

EDIT2: en fait, la commande wget devrais convenir, je cherche les parametres pour etre sur de ne pas avoir de problème. Elle dois juste télécharger les sources, et supprimé celle qui n'y sont plus. Si les sources existent, ne pas les retéléchargé, sauf si la date/taille? n'est pas la meme...

----------

## TGL

Heu, oui mais non là, STOP !

Rsyncer toutes les sources quand on va en utiliser au mieux le 1/10ème, c'est carrément de l'abus. Ou alors tu en fais ensuite profiter le reste du monde si tu as la bande passante pour ça...

Pourquoi ne pas plutôt te tourner vers des solutions du style proxy, ou bien partage NFS ? Tu as le même effet bénéfique de ne pas télécharger plusieurs fois le même fichier pour tes différentes machines, et tu ne fais pas pour autant du gachi de la BP des mirroirs.

----------

## loopx

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Heu, oui mais non là, STOP !
> 
> Rsyncer toutes les sources quand on va en utiliser au mieux le 1/10ème, c'est carrément de l'abus. Ou alors tu en fais ensuite profiter le reste du monde si tu as la bande passante pour ça...
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas plutôt te tourner vers des solutions du style proxy, ou bien partage NFS ? Tu as le même effet bénéfique de ne pas télécharger plusieurs fois le même fichier pour tes différentes machines, et tu ne fais pas pour autant du gachi de la BP des mirroirs.

 

C'est pour un internat, les sources sont déjà présente mais c'étais pas moi l'ancien administrateur => je veux un bon système.

Il y a 92 pc dans cet internat, meme si tout le monde n'est pas sous linux  :Wink: , j'ai de la place et de la bande passante, donc je profite   :Razz: 

----------

## loopx

Non et renon, il me faut juste un truc pour que ce qui aura été téléchargé soit exactement la meme chose que sur le serveur. Donc, juste télécharger un *gros* répertoire, et ensuite un ftp par dessus et hop, voilà les sources partagée pour tout le monde  :Wink: 

EDIT: je ne trouve pas l'option de suppression des fichiers qui ne sont plus présent dans le man de wget  :Sad: 

----------

## loopx

Je viens de comprend le rsync ... Le problème, c'est que le rsync ne passe pas, le port est bloqué => j'ai toujours pas de moyen de supprimer les fichiers qui ne sont plus présent  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

Donc, je suis obligé d'utiliser un ftp ou un http pour télécharger les sources

----------

## TGL

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Il y a 92 pc dans cet internat, meme si tout le monde n'est pas sous linux , j'ai de la place et de la bande passante, donc je profite  

 

Comme tu dis, tu profites. Sur 92 PCs pas tous sous Linux, ça fait combien de Gentoo ça ? Et sur ces quelques ("dizaines de" en étant très optimiste) Gentoo, y'en a combien qui ont en gros les même paquets d'installés et taperont toutes uniquement dans les même 10% de l'ensemble ? 

Sérieux, planque ton /usr/portage/distfiles sur une machine typique, fais un "emerge -pev world", et constate que cette machine va se servir de, typiquement, 3 ou 4 Go de sources seulement. Multiplie par 3 parceque ça doit être en gros la moyenne du nombre de versions par paquet qui cohabitent à un moment donné sur les mirroirs, ça te fait 12 Go en étant large, soit peut-être 10% de l'ensemble. Toujours en étant large,  tu doubles pour compter les fluctuations des paquets utilisés d'une machine à l'autre, et tu arrives à 20%. Les 80 autres %, tu vas les télécharger en pure perte, et je trouve que ça ne se fait pas.

Après, c'est juste mon opinion hein, je dis pas que ton idée viole une politique officielle ou quoi que ce soit, j'en sais rien. Mais je pense juste que tu ferais faire des économies de BP au mirroir que tu utilises en optant plutôt pour une solution de type proxy, qui ne téléchargera que ce qui va être effectivement utilisé.

----------

## loopx

Si je suis venu pour demander de l'aide, c'est pas pour que mon service soit foutu a l'eau sous pretexte que ...

Je veux faire ca, je le ferais, et je m'en fous de la bande passante. Je sais que ca consome pas énormément comparé au total, mais voilà, j'ai envie de ....

=> je cherche toujours le moyen de supprimer les packets qui ne sont plus présent, vu que je ne peux pas utiliser rsync car en fait, le port est bloqué (ne me demander pas comment je fais pour mettre à jour l'arbre du portage, ca fonctionne, c'est tout), juste que pour les distfiles, je dois le faire via ftp ou http.

----------

## sireyessire

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Si je suis venu pour demander de l'aide, c'est pas pour que mon service soit foutu a l'eau sous pretexte que ...
> 
> Je veux faire ca, je le ferais, et je m'en fous de la bande passante. Je sais que ca consome pas énormément comparé au total, mais voilà, j'ai envie de ....
> 
> => je cherche toujours le moyen de supprimer les packets qui ne sont plus présent, vu que je ne peux pas utiliser rsync car en fait, le port est bloqué (ne me demander pas comment je fais pour mettre à jour l'arbre du portage, ca fonctionne, c'est tout), juste que pour les distfiles, je dois le faire via ftp ou http.

 

en voilà un comportement égoïste alors:

que tu te bouffes ta BP franchement on s'en fout c'est ton problème mais se limiter à cette est une vue bien réductrice de la situation... Tu as pensé au pauvre miroir gentoo que tu vas monopoliser pendant que tu fais ton truc? non j'ai pas l'impression, et plus ta BP est grande plus tu vas le monopoliser et priver des ressources de nombreuses personnes qui auraient pu vouloir se connecter en même temps!

En plus ce serveur là est super gentil, bien utilisé, et héberge beaucoup de projets alors je trouverais ça moyen que se rendant compte que l'hébergement de miroir gentoo paralysant la machine, ils décident d'arrêter   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Donc je rejoinds fortement l'avis de TGL, tourne toi plutôt vers le rsync qui soit dit en passant peut de manière naturelle se tunneler dans du ssh (dont le port a de fortes chances d'être ouvert... sinon le demander à ta DSI ou équivalent doit pas poser de problèmes car des connexions fortement sécurisées généralement ça leur va)

----------

## TGL

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Si je suis venu pour demander de l'aide, c'est pas pour que mon service soit foutu a l'eau sous pretexte que ...
> 
> Je veux faire ca, je le ferais, et je m'en fous de la bande passante.

 

Et bah au moins maintenant c'est clair.

Moi si je t'explique en quoi ça n'est pas un comportement correct vis-à-vis des mirroirs que tu vas pomper, c'est juste pour être sûr que tu ne vas pas abuser d'eux par erreur, par négligence.  Mais effectivement, dès lors que c'est sciemment que tu décides de le faire, alors ça n'engage que toi. 

Je me contenterai de ne pas t'y aider, et donc [/thread] en ce qui me concerne.

----------

## loopx

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   Si je suis venu pour demander de l'aide, c'est pas pour que mon service soit foutu a l'eau sous pretexte que ...
> 
> Je veux faire ca, je le ferais, et je m'en fous de la bande passante. Je sais que ca consome pas énormément comparé au total, mais voilà, j'ai envie de ....
> 
> => je cherche toujours le moyen de supprimer les packets qui ne sont plus présent, vu que je ne peux pas utiliser rsync car en fait, le port est bloqué (ne me demander pas comment je fais pour mettre à jour l'arbre du portage, ca fonctionne, c'est tout), juste que pour les distfiles, je dois le faire via ftp ou http. 
> ...

 

Monopoliser....

J'ai déjà toutes les sources, je ne vais faire QUE DES TELECHARGEMENT DE NOUVEAUTé => je retéléchargerai pas TOUT chaque jour !

C'est ca l'intéret, en ce qui concerne les problèmes de connection, je pense pas que les réseaux soit aussi faible !

Ici, je télécharge à 4 Mo/s oui, ce qui fais pas longtemps pour mettre à jour mon mirroir.

Egoiste ? Non, justement, je profite d'un serveur sur le web illimité pour partager au pauvre 1ère année qui n'ont pas le net en dehors des heures prévue et je sais que c'est fort utile.

----------

## _droop_

 *TGL wrote:*   

> ...

 

+1 

Effectivement pour le nombre de personne à qui celà va servir, le partage nfs de /usr/portage/distfiles paraît bien plus efficace que de se refaire un miroir complet interne.

J'ai regardé dans wget il te manque une seule option : effacer les fichiers qui n'existent plus... Donc tu risques de devoir scripter (ou alors de demander de pouvoir utiliser rsync vers belnet)...

----------

## loopx

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Je me contenterai de ne pas t'y aider, et donc [/thread] en ce qui me concerne.

 

Oki, merci beaucoup.

Surout que ce que je voulais dire, ce que j'avais une idée en tete, CE SERVEUR TOURNAIT DEJA, et moi ce que je voulais c'est juste un autre moyen que rsync.

Vous me critiqué mais ce n'est pas votre serveur, le ftp.belnet.be. En plus, ma connexion ici provient de belnet !

Enfin, je vais continuer mes recherches tout seul, et oui, je continuerai sur mon idée.

Si c'est pour avoir un serveur qui est juste capable de mettre en cache, à quoi cela pourrait il me servir, vu que le principe est de ne PAS PASSER PAR INTERNET car on pert le net après 24h, et on dois passer via proxy/vpn....

Un client qui demande un packet bien préci NE POURRA AINSI PAS EN PROFITER juste pour ne pas martiriser le serveur ftp.belnet.be qui passe sa vie à faire quoi ? du partage à tout le monde .... Je vois pas ce que ca pourrais lui faire.....

----------

## loopx

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

>  *TGL wrote:*   ... 
> 
> +1 
> 
> Effectivement pour le nombre de personne à qui celà va servir, le partage nfs de /usr/portage/distfiles paraît bien plus efficace que de se refaire un miroir complet interne.
> ...

 

NFS ? Quelle sera la différence pour mes client, NFS ou RSYNC ou HTTP ou FTP ?

Que je télécharge sur belnet.be en NFS ?   :Laughing:  pas possible, et puis le problème est toujours la, je sais pas quel fichier je devrais supprimer...

----------

## loopx

Bon, j'ai peut etre une solution. Vu que les distfiles que je veux télécharger et partager en local vont se retrouver dans /usr/portage/distfiles, pourrais-je :

- emerge sync (sur le serveur, pour mettre l'arbre du portage a jour)

- emerge --clean (après le sync, ce qui permettrai de supprimer les packets non utilisé ???)

Ca pourrais fonctionner ?

En fait, j'ai juste peur que la commande emerge --clean ne supprime les packets trop récent ou présent en instable (alors que mon serveur est en stable).

----------

## dapsaille

 *TGL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 

 

+2

EDIT plus constructif : et si tu redirigeais les emerge de tes clients vers ton serveur qui des que la connexion est retablie vas les télécharger ?

 Je trouve que les remarques faites ici sont à leurs places .. en effet mirrorrer un serveur complet pour 10 personnes a tout péter ... bah c'est super limite ...

De qui plus est tes djeunz pourront emerger le matin :p et pis rien a foutre sur leur paycay apres 24 heures nan mais ...

----------

## loopx

@TGL : merci d'avoir pourri mon thread...

Tu portes bien ton pseudo !

Si je te dis que j'aime bien le noir, c'est pas pour essayer de comprendre que le blanc c'est mieux!

----------

## _droop_

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Que je télécharge sur belnet.be en NFS ?   pas possible, et puis le problème est toujours la, je sais pas quel fichier je devrais supprimer...

 

Tu partages ton /usr/portage/distfiles avec les autres personnes, quitte (?) à le mettre en écriture et au bout d'un moment tu as à peu près toutes les sources dont vous avez besoin.

Ca fait moins de download sur les mirroirs. C'est pas plus compliqué pour toi (si ce n'est qu'il faut toujours trouver un moyen d'effacer les sources un peu vieille, enfin ça n'aura rien à voir avec la quantité sur les 140gos du miroirs).

Tu peux même partager tout /usr/portage pour qu'il n'y est plus qu'une seule machine qui sync réellement. (voir installer un serveur sync pour les ordi lan : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mirroir_RSYNC_Local_pour_l'arbre_Portage )

Voilà.

----------

## loopx

@_droop_: c'est vrai que c'est une bonne idée, mais il faut régler tout les pc client avec du nfs, et c'est quand meme pas génial. C'est une solution a garder pour la maison, mais pas pour un internat je pense... Je retiens quand meme  :Wink: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *loopx wrote:*   

> @_droop_: c'est vrai que c'est une bonne idée, mais il faut régler tout les pc client avec du nfs, et c'est quand meme pas génial. C'est une solution a garder pour la maison, mais pas pour un internat je pense... Je retiens quand meme 

 

c'est pas plus compliquer que de specifier l'adresse du serveur...

----------

## loopx

Ca fais foirer le reboot, ca fais des lignes et des lignes dans les logs (client/serveur), faut ouvrir tout les port > 1023 sur le serveur et en gros, c'est pas très secure...

----------

## DuF

En quoi c'est pas très secure ? Un ordinateur connecté à un réseau par définition n'est jamais secure à 100% de toute façon, donc à partir de là....

Sinon TGL a raison de te faire comprendre que ce que tu souhaites faire n'est pas correcte, surtout que Yoyo t'a indiqué la doc qui explique pourquoi ce n'est pas bien : Règles au sujet des miroirs rsync de Gentoo Linux.

Personne n'a envie de t'embêter, mais si tout le monde te fait la remarque, c'est que peut être il y a une raison justifiée, tu ne crois pas ?

----------

## kwenspc

Oui et puis il y a sans doute moyen de faire les choses plus judiciseusement!

Tu as qu'à faire un proxy, chaque machine sous gentoo fait appelle à cet machine pour télécharger les paquets demandés qu'elle met dans son distfiles.

Les autres machines venant ensuite se servir dans ce distfiles (un ptit montage nfs par exemple).

Une fois que tout est fait, ton proxy, de manière journalière ne sync QUE les paquets installés dans son distfiles.

Ce qui fait que tu n'auras jamais à télécharger les 140Go de paquets, ce qui revient donc à ne toucher qu'à 10% des paquets, et bien sur il n'y a pas une mise  jour de chaque paquet tous les jours donc ton script chaque matin ne fera presque rien.

Je pense que ça doit être plutôt facile à mettre en place.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *loopx wrote:*   

> @TGL : merci d'avoir pourri mon thread...
> 
> Tu portes bien ton pseudo !
> 
> Si je te dis que j'aime bien le noir, c'est pas pour essayer de comprendre que le blanc c'est mieux!

 

Bon, comme tu as l'air d'ignorer mon PM et que de toute manière ce thread est déjà bien partit en sucette, je vais expliquer moi aussi ce que je pense de ton système :

Contrairement à ce que l'on pourrait croire, le logiciel libre n'est pas gratuit, la bande passante (pour ne parler que de cette ressource) à bien un coût ! Alors venir avec une connec 4MB/s pour pomper 140Go afin d'alimenter un nombre de postes qui se compte sur les doigts de la main, c'est osé je trouve. Si déjà tu fais un miroir complet, tu pourrais en faire profiter la communauté.

Concernant la coupure après minuit, c'est si grave que ça ? Comme dit, tu peux t'arranger de mettre les distfiles dispo par nfs, comme ca les paquets les plus courants seront déja dispos. Et puis dans le pire des cas, si tu peux pas emerger ce que tu veux pendant la nuit c'est pas la mort non ?

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que ta methode est totalement démesurée par rapport aux besoins !

Autre chose pour ta remarque concernant TGL, je ne comprends pas ...

Amicalement,

----------

## dapsaille

Ok donc pour resumer ce que tgl disait ..

 Tu veux faire un truc emmerdant pour la communauté en général et on as beau te proposer des solutions afin de ne pas surplomber un serveur tu t'en pètes ..

 Donc [/thread] pour moi aussi ... dommage de voir quelqu'un de si buté

NOTA= ce n'est pas TGL qui as pourri ton thread , tu l'as fait tout seul ://

----------

## guilc

Ouh lala, avec un comportement comme ça, faut pas t'étonner de te faire basher en puissance...

Enfin, je vais quand même te donner une solution qu'on utilisais dans ma résidence (une vintaigne de gentoos) :

- Pour le rsync, une machine gentoo qui était up 24/7 avait un serveur rsync qui servait toute la rez (MAJ du serveur quotidienne, on aurait bien fait un vrai mirroir gentoo mis a jours toutes les 1/2h, mais voila, on avait pas assez de BP sur l'extérieur, puisque un tel mirroir doit etre public). D'ailleurs, je vois pas en quoi un serveur rsync c'est pas sécure, surtout en local. Et ça ne demande pas d'ouvrir tous les ports > 1024, je sais pas ou t'as vu ça, ou alors t'as appris a configurer ton iptables chez les schtroumphs...

- Pour les distfiles, les bonnes ames (soit 5-6 Gentoos) avaient leurs distfiles accessibles en FTP, et tout le monde utilisait ces mirroirs en priorité, les mirroirs externes arrivant en dernier recours si le paquet n'était pas déja en local.

Au final, on avait a peu près tous les distfiles utiles, et très peu de choses étaient téléchargées sur l'extérieur.

Après, le prétexte bah on a plus de connexion après minuit, ben après minuit on dort, on met pas a jour sa Gentoo, ça peut attendre le lendemain ! (non mais je reve la, je veux bien, quand on est étudiant on est con, mais la, ça dépasse l'entendement)

Enfin, ces solutions t'ont DEJA été proposées sur le thread, je suppose que tu vas les ignorer... En tous cas, je peux t'affirmer qu'elles marchent.

Maitenant, si tu veux faire ton gros égoiste pour pouvoir <biiiiip> devant ton mirroir distfiles complet (oh oui, c'est beau, j'ai 140Go de distfiles dont 90% d'inutile !), ben vient pas pleurer le jour ou le mirroir te sera fermé parceque ton IP sera blacklistée du serveur (hé oui, les admins, ça surveille les logs, et ça bani les pourrisseurs de BP). Et la pire des hypothèse étant que tu va faire fuir les hébergeurs de serveurs qui ne voudrons plus héberger les mirroirs déja pantagruéliques de Gentoo parceque ça pourrit les BP...

maintenant, devant de tels comportements qui ne devraient pas exister dans le libre (pays du bénévolat et du partage quand même), ça risque fort d'être [/loopx]

----------

## anigel

Je passe brièvement sur les remarques désobligeantes, tout a déjà été dit sur ce sujet.

Par contre, et pour faire plus "constructif", je vais profiter de ce thread pour donner une idée du coût de la bande passante aujourd'hui (sachant que ça a bien baissé ces 5 dernières années).

Les sites miroirs "courants" disposent d'une bande passante effective d'au minimum 100 Mbps. C'est le cas nottament dans les universités (cf Belnet), pourvoyeurs majoritaires de ce type de ressources. Inutile de préciser que ce n'est pas gratuit, mais payé par les impôts des contribuables.

Les matériels réseau permettant de tenir de tels débits valent très, mais alors très cher. Pour donner une idée, le centre névralgique du réseau de mon université (une des plus petites de France) vaut, lui environ 20 000  TTC, et assure une liaison à 155 Mbits. La majorité des universités est aujourd'hui raccordée en 2,5 Gbps, avec parfois des matériels réseaux prenant en charge des débits de crète de l'ordre de 600 Mbps. Je vous laisse fantasmer sur les prix de tels équipements, je ne les connais même pas.

Je ne parle pas non plus des câblages et des travaux de voirie pour raccorder de tels réseaux, car on entre dans des chiffrages de plusieurs dizaines de milliers d'euros pour 10 km de fibre, alors des liaisons inter-villes... (sans les vachettes, quand même  :Wink: ). Ensuite, il faut aussi compter les machines, avec des disques rapides, type U320 SCSI, en RAID-5. Voire, de plus en plus souvent, des baies SAN aux capacités de stockage conséquentes. Disons qu'un miroir comme celui de belnet doit coûter, au pifomètre, et en minorant, dans les 30 000 . Bref, au total, raccorder une Université au reste du monde, ça coûte des millions.

Voilà voilà. C'était juste pour donner une idée du prix réel du logiciel libre et des moyens employés pour le distribuer. Le partage à un coût, et celui-ci n'est pas négligeable. Je crois qu'il est bon de respecter le travail et l'argent de ceux qui mettent ces miroirs à notre disposition.

Bonne soirée,

Ani.

----------

## scout

Dernière solution: tu choppes l'admin réseau de ton école et tu l'attaches à ta caisse (ou sur la caisse d'un de tes potes, nous à l'école la plupart des gentooistes avaient des voitures).

Sur la plupart des voitures il est en effet prévu un anneau à l'arrière pour tracter, et une corde fera très bien l'affaire.

Je pense que ce ne sera pas la peine de démarrer le moteur, le gars aura tellement peur qu'il va balancer le mot de passe root directement, et tu pourras faire la modification nécéssaire pour avoir l'accès internet après minuit.

Sinon à l'école on avait pas eu besoin de recourir à cela car on a utilisé le même principe que guilc, et c'était suffisant. En tout cas il est indéniable que la première méthode a plus de style.

[EDIT]

Pour aller dans le sens d'anigel:

Les tarifs renater http://www4.renater.fr/Services/Procedures/Tarifs.htm

----------

## loopx

mdr   :Laughing: , jm'en fou, il est mort ce thread, j'ai bien compris ce que vous vouliez me dire hein. C'est juste que j'ai envie de faire comme ca et pas autrement.

Oui je suis buté...

Apparement, vous comprendrez jamais... Laissez tombé...

NOTE: je sais que ca coute chère et tout et tout et tou... Mais sur une autoroute, une voiture ou 10 voiture en plus, ca change rien !

----------

## dapsaille

 *loopx wrote:*   

> mdr  , jm'en fou, il est mort ce thread, j'ai bien compris ce que vous vouliez me dire hein. C'est juste que j'ai envie de faire comme ca et pas autrement.
> 
> Oui je suis buté...
> 
> Apparement, vous comprendrez jamais... Laissez tombé...
> ...

 

Ca consommes plus d'essence , de pneus  et ca use la route ....

espèce de borné   :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *loopx wrote:*   

> ... C'est juste que j'ai envie de faire comme ca et pas autrement. ....
> 
> Oui je suis buté...
> 
> Apparement, vous comprendrez jamais... Laissez tombé...
> ...

 

Bon, pas la peine d'aller plus loin alors .. lock !

----------

